# Hunkered down



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

i live a few miles south of West Palm Beach near the ocean. Looks like we're just going to miss the worst of the storm, but my dogs, cat and I are hunkered down and just hoping for the best. if anyone else is in the path of Hurricane Matthew, I'm sending you prayers and good wishes for safety.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Stay safe. Molly and I send prayers to all of our members in the path of this storm as well.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my. Stay safe. Prayers are going out from me to all of you in Florida and south/southeast coasts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Stay safe!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Praying for everyone at risk.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like I'm managing to escape the nastiest of this storm by 20-30 miles. Strange that it makes that much of a difference. I'm waiting for the outer eye wall band to come by in a couple hours, which should be the worst of it for me. I still have power for now. The club that my dogs go to for training is right where they're predicting as in danger, mostly due to storm surge. 

I have two dogs and a cat with me in bed. They definitely know something it up, and have been sticking extra close all day.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Stay safe and let us know when you are clear.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Safe night.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We are on the west coast of Florida right now praying for our neighbors on the east coast. Stay safe and dry!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Just woke up and walked the dogs. I still have power and it's dry as a bone outside, with only a few small branches and leaves on the ground. Got really lucky. Not sure about our neighbors up north, but I'll have some coffee and watch the news.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Yay! So glad all is well where you are.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear you are safe!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm glad to hear all is well! Hope that continues to be the case.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so glad to hear your family is safe. Sending those same wishes to everyone affected on the east coast.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hope everyone escaped the storm!


----------

